# E38 - Motorola Car Phone (SA629): user`s manual



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Wanted! 









The picture is not helpful, but still ...


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

You can download the manual free
*HERE*
SA629 does not 'sound like' a Motorola cell phone part number. If it's not, you can find the Motorola number under the battery.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

SA629 is BMW code for car equipment ... :thumbup:


----------

